
Impractical Solutions to Intractable Problems - duck
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/impractical_solutions_to_intractable_problems/
======
jacques_chester
1\. "Watchful Husband" problem.

2\. Single point of failure.

Noooo thankyou.

